
Record short app store review time - dmitryame
According to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;appreviewtimes.com&#x2F; the review time is currently record short. Only 2 days or less (and the trend continues downwards). This is a huge difference comparing to 2 weeks or more in the beginning of the year. Just curious, what is behind all this?
======
dmitryame
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-05-12/apple-
shor...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-05-12/apple-shortens-app-
review-times-in-push-to-boost-service-sales) This article explains what's
going on! Finally, they are worried!

------
dmitryame
I wonder if the review time for apple will ever be as short as for android,
which would be few hours(rather than up to few weeks)?

